# Blasts from the past



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

A thread for some of the "golden oldies" from the 30s to the 50s, no rock and roll


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*Riders in the Sky	
Vaughn Monroe*
aka "(Ghost) Riders in the Sky: A Cowboy Legend"
1949


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

1941 - Artie Shaw and His Orchestra


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

1941 - Jimmy Dorsey and His Orchestra with Helen O'Connell on vocals.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Lately I've turned into a fan of the early Peggy Lee.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The Four Brothers were such an amazing assemblage of talent. Too bad they were drug addicts and ruined their live shows by getting high on their breaks.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Laurel and Hardy - The trail of The Lonesome Pine


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Manxfeeder said:


> Lately I've turned into a fan of the early Peggy Lee.


This is her first number one hit - 1942 -






Followed by her second number one hit in 1943 which sold over a million copies -


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sunburst Finish said:


> This is her first number one hit - 1942 -


I've never heard that one. Thanks!


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Ella and Satchmo doing Gershwin. Beautiful singing and arrangement, especially at 1'16" when the band starts to swing with Ella.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

This was recorded in 1940 when Frank Sinatra was with Tommy Dorsey but it wasn't released as a "single" until 1944 where it reached number 4 on the charts.

This is, without a doubt, one of the saddest songs that I have ever heard in my life...

Think about it - it's 1944 and World War Two is absolutely raging in a blind fury of chaos and mayhem.

You have mothers, wives, sisters, and daughters worried sick - so much so that, at times, they can neither eat nor sleep because of the fear, anxiety, and uncertainty which comes with not knowing where your son, husband, brother, or father may be or even whether they're still alive.

And you have these self-same sons, husbands, brothers, and fathers listening to this tune in some god-forsaken place that no one has ever heard of and you cant' help but wonder if they listened to this tune on a V-Disc and wondered if they'll ever see their loved ones again.

If this isn't the saddest vintage World War Two "saddest song ever sung" then the next likeliest candidate must be this tune from 1943 -

Can you even imagine what it must have been like to have been so far from home and to hear the lyric - "I'll be home for Christmas... if only in my dreams"...


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Alma Cogan


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Lonnie Donegan


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Dorsetmike said:


> Alma Cogan


The alto sax player on Fly Me to the Moon is smoking!


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I used to play this on the harmonica!


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Woody Herman

Laura





Caldonia


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Dorsetmike said:


> Woody Herman
> 
> Laura


Woody sings? Who knew? I saw his band a million times, and I only heard him sing Caldonia.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I had this on a 78 when I was 14. I played it over and over until I memorized the alto sax solo.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*Bing Crosby
Just a Gigolo
1931
*


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Maybe September / Tony Bennett
Even Sinatra admitted it, he has the best voice .


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

1959


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Mel Tormé Mountain Greenery


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Hoagy Carmichael, Huggin' and a chalkin'


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Alma Cogan Little things mean a lot


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Stan Kenton - Peanut vendor


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Old Blue Eyes

Frankly, this is outside of his usual vibe.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Dorsetmike said:


> Stan Kenton - Peanut vendor


Kenton got a lot of mileage out of the Peanut Vendor. I used to see that iteration of his band when I was in high school/college. They were scruffy looking, but they could sure pin your ears to the wall. I remember in the early '70s he had a hot unknown drummer named Peter Erskine. Now he's a legend.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Chuck Willis; CC rider


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Stargazers, "Happy Wanderer"


----------



## JohnP (May 27, 2014)

The Wayward Wind by Gogi Grant. The year I graduated from high school, you couldn't turn on the (AM) radio without hearing this. There was just enough sentiment for our teen hearts that we lapped it up. Oh yes, and there was Gogi Grant's voice. Come to think of it, I still like her voice.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Hoagy Carmichael, Ole buttermilk sky


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Dorsetmike said:


> Stargazers, "Happy Wanderer"


Rockin' & Rollin', eh?

LOL


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Hoagy Carmichael, The old music master






Appropriate for this forum?


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Earl Bostic - Flamingo


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

*Billie Holiday - The Very Thought of You*

What a voice.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I should apologise for this post but felt I had to share.
I was subjected to hearing this as a child in the early sixties each time I visited my Grandmothers at Christmas time, which probably explains a lot 

*Gene Autry - Here Comes Santa Claus*


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Malx said:


> I should apologise for this post but felt I had to share.
> I was subjected to hearing this as a child in the early sixties each time I visited my Grandmothers at Christmas time, which probably explains a lot
> 
> *Gene Autry - Here Comes Santa Claus*


Does this not constitute child abuse?


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Harry James, Helen Forrest - I've heard that song before


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Bing & Satchmo - Gone fishin'


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

How Much Is That Doggie In The Window - Patti Page


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Louis Armstrong - What a wonderful world ( 1967 )


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Elvis Presley - Wooden Heart (muss i denn)


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Mieczysław Fogg - To ostatnia niedziela


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Dean Martin - Volare


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I suppose most people are more familiar with the Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band cover but I'm assuming this is the version which inspired them.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Jo Stafford, Autumn Leaves (1950)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Platters - The Great Pretender


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

It Never Entered My Mind · Julie London


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Pet Clark - The little shoemaker


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Please stick to the time frame/style as defined in the first post. Several posts with videos outside the purpose of this thread have been deleted.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> Please stick to the time frame/style as defined in the first post. Several posts with videos outside the purpose of this thread have been deleted.


Thank you
Nat Cole - Unforgettable


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Doris Day with the Les Brown band. Recorded Nov. 20, 1944. Photo's from 1945 to 1998.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Till the end of time ·

Victor Young, Bing Crosby & Friends


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Lews Paul & Mary Ford - Bye bye blues


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Dorsetmike said:


> Lews Paul & Mary Ford - Bye bye blues


All four tracks on that side of the LP have the word "_*blues*_" in it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I'll Never Smile Again - Tommy Dorsey (Frank Sinatra & Pied Pipers, vocal)


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Benny Goodman Peggy Lee - Sunny side of the street


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

1942 Andrews Sisters - Don't Sit Under the Apple Tree


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Wimoweh)

The singer of the world hit The Lion Sleeps Tonight has died at the age of 79. Philip Margo was the lead singer of the American band The Tokens, who achieved worldwide success in 1961 with the song.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*You Go To My Head
Billie Holiday
1938
*
The first recording of this song was released in May 1938 by *Larry Clinton and His Orchestra*, with the vocal performed by *Bea Wain*. It proved to be so popular that five other artists released cover versions the same year.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Gondola D'Amore/ Connie Francis


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Matt Monro - Walk Away


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Guy Mitchell - My Truly fair


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

_Cohen Owes Me $97_ (Irving Berlin). Originally written for Belle Baker. Sung here by Janet Klein.






_Old man Rosenthal lay sick in bed.
Soon the doctor came around and said
"No use crying, the man is dying. He can't live very long!"
"Send my son here to my side", they heard the old man say,
"I've got something to tell him before I pass away".
Soon his son was sitting by his bed
"What's the matter, Papa dear?" he said.
The old man said, "My son, before my days are done
I want you to know....

...Cohen owes me ninety-seven dollars
And it's up to you to see that Cohen pays
I sold a lot of goods to Rosenstein and Sons
On an I.O.U. for ninety days
Levi brothers don't get any credit
They owe me for one hundred yards of lace
If you promise me, my son, you'll collect from every one
I can die with a smile on my face."

Old man Rosenthal is better now
He just simply wouldn't die somehow
He is healthy and very wealthy since he got out of bed
Such a change you never saw, he's got such rosy cheeks
He picks up in just one week what should take weeks and weeks
Everyone who knew that he was sick
Couldn't tell how he got well so quick
They went and asked him to explain how he pulled through
Rosenthal replied:

"Cohen owed me ninety-seven dollars
And my son went out and made poor Cohen pay.
A bill was owed to me by Rosenstein and Sons
And they settled on that very day!
What could my son with all that money
If I should leave it all and say goodbye?
It's all right to pass away, but when people start to pay
That's no time for a businessman to die."_


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Blue Winter · Connie Francis


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I Can Dream, Can't I? (1950) - The Andrews Sisters


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Jim Reeves - He'll Have To Go

Listen to the diction, stunning.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> Jim Reeves - He'll Have To Go
> 
> Listen to the diction, stunning.


*" . . . way down

. . . . . . . . . . . . low"*


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody (High Quality)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

"Gee" - *the Crows* (1954)


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Ink Spots - I don't want to set the world on fire


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Nat Cole, When I fall in love


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dean Martin - If


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Poor Little Fool - Ricky Nelson


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dusty Springfield - Yesterday When I Was Young


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ella Fitzgerald - It's Only a Paper Moon


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Hoagy Carmichael - Huggin' and chalkin'


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Chordettes - Lollipop


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

THE FOUR ACES ~ Love Is a Many Splendored Thing


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Had The Craziest Dream - Harry James (Helen Forrest, vocal)


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Frankie Laine - Champion the wonder horse


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Patti Page: Fly Me To The Moon


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

It Isn't Fair - Sammy Kaye (Don Cornell, vocal)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Eileen Barton - If I Knew You Were Comin' I'D 'VE Baked a Cake


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Hoagy Carmichael *- "Skylark"






One of my favorite songs.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SanAntone said:


> *Hoagy Carmichael *- "Skylark"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get it the first three lines says it all .:angel:


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Temperance seven - Sugar


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Andy Williams - Remember


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Mahalia Jackson - O Holy Night (unmatched and unforgettable)


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Nat Gonella - Flat foot floogie


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

By The Time I Get To Phoenix- Glen Campbell


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bobby Hebb - Sunny


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Marianne Faithfull - As Tears Go By (1965)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Carpenters, The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Superstar


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> Carpenters, The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Superstar


That's Richard conducting there isn't it!! This was obviously a new backing track recorded for use with Karen's voice on the original recording. Such a terribly sad story.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Dorsetmike said:


> A thread for some of the "golden oldies" from the 30s to the 50s, no rock and roll


The thread starter asked specifically for the 30s to 50s. The four most recent posts take us (again) into the second half of the sixties. Please keep to the time frame specified in the OP.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Faye Adams Shake A Hand


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Let's broaden the horizon within the specified time frame. I have a special affinity for the German songs from the fifties, as those were my parents' favourites, so I heard them a lot as a kid. I even bought a CD with his greatest hits in the nineties. Pure nostalgia.






Rudi Schuricke: Florentinische Nächte (1952)


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Dean Martin - Money Burns a Hole In My Pocket


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I Can Dream, Can't I? (1950) - The Andrews Sisters


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Lale Andersen - Unter Der Roten Laterne Von St Pauli(1959)


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Leo Marjane & Brassai - Seule ce soir, 1941


----------

